# newbie here with a quick question.



## musali (Feb 3, 2005)

im planning on buying a 2001 or 2002 m3, but i cant find one with a navigation system. i did a standard nationwide search on a few websites but still no navigation equipped m3. i currently have a 2001 x5 and had to go in for a service, and while i was there, i asked if a OEM navigation system irrespective of cost will be able to be retrofitted into a non-nav m3, he said you cant, does anyone know if this is possible, or a how to link? thanks any input would be nice.

- musali


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Of course it's possible. But it's gonna cost you ...


----------



## musali (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah i figured around a cost of around $2000plus. but does anyone kno who did it before? and what parts i would need?


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

I believe Alee did it to his 330Ci. Use the search it will probably come up

nav alee retrofit


----------



## Kewl X5 (Apr 6, 2002)

Go to www.bimmernav.com



musali said:


> im planning on buying a 2001 or 2002 m3, but i cant find one with a navigation system. i did a standard nationwide search on a few websites but still no navigation equipped m3. i currently have a 2001 x5 and had to go in for a service, and while i was there, i asked if a OEM navigation system irrespective of cost will be able to be retrofitted into a non-nav m3, he said you cant, does anyone know if this is possible, or a how to link? thanks any input would be nice.
> 
> - musali


----------



## musali (Feb 3, 2005)

thanks for your input guys, bimmernav.com sells nav displays but it says he doesnt havent any that fits for e46. i think ill go for the retrofit when i get the car, i know a few best buy audio installers who told me they are pretty good with bmw's.

oh another quick question. does this deal sound right. 2001 e46 m3 coupe. its the closest one to me, i live in chicago, if anyone else has a good deal on an e46 m3 coupe plealse reply.
thanks

-musali


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

musali said:


> im planning on buying a 2001 or 2002 m3, but i cant find one with a navigation system. i did a standard nationwide search on a few websites but still no navigation equipped m3. i currently have a 2001 x5 and had to go in for a service, and while i was there, i asked if a OEM navigation system irrespective of cost will be able to be retrofitted into a non-nav m3, he said you cant, does anyone know if this is possible, or a how to link? thanks any input would be nice.
> 
> - musali


http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=203145 ... that's me there.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

musali said:


> oh another quick question. does this deal sound right. 2001 e46 m3 coupe.


Well, the color can't be beat. :thumbup:

If the car checks out mechanically and is structurally sound...and if you could get them down to 32-33, not bad. Here in the Bay Area (where M3's are plentiful but also more expensive), I picked up a similarly equipped CPO '02 with 28K miles for 39K (a little over a month ago).


----------



## musali (Feb 3, 2005)

man thats an awesome job technic. ill have to look into that, that ebay seller doesnt have any more for sale right now, do you know if he does this for business or he just had one left to sell. although right now i think my main goal should be getting the car first. i went to that dealer and test drove the imola red m3, it was a very nice experience, but they wouldnt bargain on the price, only $500 less, i was hoping to get it down 2000 less to around 33000. but they wouldnt have it that way. oh technic, do u kno if u can get a cassette drive behind the nav, and get a cd changer in the bacak with an aux input or ipod input and BT? i kno you mentioned in another thread that u can get an aux input and BT, but what about the ipod and cassette drive? ok thank you

-musali
soon to be owner of an e46 m3


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

OTOH you can buy a Garmin for under $1000 and have a better nav unit that can be used in multiple cars and even taken on trips to use in rental cars.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

musali said:


> man thats an awesome job technic. *ill have to look into that, that ebay seller doesnt have any more for sale right now, do you know if he does this for business or he just had one left to sell.* although right now i think my main goal should be getting the car first. i went to that dealer and test drove the imola red m3, it was a very nice experience, but they wouldnt bargain on the price, only $500 less, i was hoping to get it down 2000 less to around 33000. but they wouldnt have it that way. oh technic, do u kno if u can get a cassette drive behind the nav, and get a cd changer in the bacak with an aux input or ipod input and BT? i kno you mentioned in another thread that u can get an aux input and BT, but what about the ipod and cassette drive? ok thank you
> 
> -musali
> soon to be owner of an e46 m3


You should contact this person http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=52714 to try to get one from his seller.

I do not know if that seller can get you a cassette drive or not for the Nav screen, I have only seen CD Drives offered in the kits. And as long as you use any iPod adapter except the OEM you can connect it to your OEM Nav retrofit; I have the Dension ice>Link working with mine.


----------

